# Anyone know alot about hydraulic motors



## 066blaster (Mar 6, 2019)

Im trying to come up with a simple mechanical way to uncover our strawberry fields. was think of using a single rake wheel with a hydraulic motor that would somehow get mounted on a 3 point hitch frame. 
can these hydraulic motors be ran of tractor hydraulics? would the shaft be strong enough to support the weight of the wheel. we have been doing it by hand with pitch forks and its a real pain.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 6, 2019)

this is what the field looks like uncovered , the straw has to go between the row. anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2019)

Probably could work, though you would need to figure out the flow of the tractor to get an idea on rpm and torque.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 7, 2019)

I want it to turn slower. if i could hook it to the pto it would be even better. I have a 3 point post hole digger for my tactor that turns at about the perfect rpm. i want the wheel to be vertical, or mostly vertical.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 7, 2019)

maybe i could rig up a ice auger power head to spin it , if they will run laying down??


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2019)

surpluscenter.com has motors with a tapered shaft you can put a wheel hub on. https://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydraulics/Hydraulic-Motors/Wheel-Mount-Hydraulic-Motors/


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't some folks modify hay rakes to uncover strawberries?


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 7, 2019)

this is what is available. I have heard they dont work that great. I have seen all sorts of homemade contraptions. No one can seem to figure out the perfect setup. it has to remove the straw from the plants put it between the rows , it cant damage the plants, but must remove most of the straw. also in spring it can be very muddy between the rows, and not even possible to drive in.


----------



## wcorey (Mar 7, 2019)

I know some hydraulic pumps/motors are rated for side load and some aren't, that may be a consideration depending on how things get rigged up.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 14, 2019)

If you use two pillow blocks, with a shaft with multiple times depending on how wide you want to go you can drive it with a gear and chain or fee belts to a hydraulic motor with a flow control valve.


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, your tractor hydraulics should work, just match your flows and psi the best you can. I run a hydraulic winch off my tractor. As Marco posted go to Burdens Surplus and look at wheel motors. All the drive parts you need are probably there. Ron


----------



## CUCV (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you thought about trying a pto mount debris blower, they work amazing for larger properties with heavy pine needles.


----------



## muddstopper (Mar 15, 2019)

Just thinking out loud, but what about a lawn vac for sucking up leaves. You could rig it up to hover just above the plants and let it suck up the straw and redirect the discharge to the middle of the rows. My old straw blower had a suction attachment for sucking up leafs and you could direct the discharge shute to the covered bed of a trailer for hualing off. As the leaves passed thru the chain frails that chopped straw, it would chop up the leaves. I dont know if it would work for sucking up straw, but might work. It should leave any plants behind that are attached in the soil. Only downside I can see is you might have to hang a tarp or other cover over the discharge to keep the blower from just blasting the debris in a wide arc.


----------

